# deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für eTrex (yellow)



## koeti (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen? Ich suche die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das eTrex (yellow)von Garmin. Gibt es irgendwo eine Internetseite zum downloaden oder hat jemand seine Anleitung schon mal irgendwann als pdf-File eingescannt und würde sie mir zur Verfügung stellen? Danke an alle die mir helfen können!
Ciao Koeti


----------

